

3 New Ways to Measure the Social Web - billclerico
http://mashable.com/2010/02/02/social-analytics/

======
foulmouthboy
These three things aren't really new in web analytics nor specific to social.

And it's blatant misinformation to describe "traditional web analytics tools"
as "useless" when it comes to tracking dynamic pages that don't render new
pageviews. This is especially misinformed if we're talking about Google
Analytics, SiteCatalyst, NetInsight, WebTrends, or just about any tool which
can handle event tracking, which has been a standard feature in web analytics
for years.

------
billclerico
by trefn (cofounder of Mixpanel, YC S09)

